# Sephora haul fun stuff w/ pics



## candycane80 (Nov 25, 2009)

So this is my decent size Sephora haul, but if I had my way it would be 10x bigger. Oh well it makes me smile anyway! That store has way too much stuff I want!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## Nepenthe (Nov 25, 2009)

Ooooh.. enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## nikkic (Nov 25, 2009)

That is a lot! How fun.


----------



## ABB113 (Nov 25, 2009)

Enjoy your new goodies!  Great stuff!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 29, 2009)

Some great stuff! Enjoy!!


----------



## Sass (Nov 29, 2009)

I love those smudge pots.  Very nice haul!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## crystrill (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I love those smudge pots.  Very nice haul!_

 
I want those smudge pots! Sephora here I come! lol


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice haul!! I wish Sephora here had Urban Decay


----------



## Meisje (Dec 2, 2009)

How do you like the smudge pots?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 2, 2009)

I got that kit too. I love it.


----------



## pinkieyardbird (Dec 2, 2009)

What do you think about the sample size sparkle kit from Sephora? 

I bought it a couple weeks ago for my mom and myself and we both returned it. The only think I liked in there was the Guerlain Meterorites. 

I'm curious about what you think.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice haul! I <3 Sephora so much


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_How do you like the smudge pots?_

 
I like the black smudge pot to use as an eyeliner, the Kitten pot I use as a base or highlighter and  I love the color of the violet one, but I haven't decided how to use it yet. The only one I am not a fan of is the navy one just not for me.


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkieyardbird* 

 
_What do you think about the sample size sparkle kit from Sephora? 

I bought it a couple weeks ago for my mom and myself and we both returned it. The only think I liked in there was the Guerlain Meterorites. 

I'm curious about what you think._

 
 Well I do like the Guerlain Meteorites, the Tarte Dry Oil shimmer, the Smashbox Luminizing lotion,  the Tarte Lock and Roll, and LOVE the Laura Geller lipgloss. I really wanted to love the Laura Geller blush becuase it looked so pretty but, since I am so fair it was too dark. I am not a fan of the shade of the Smashbox eyeshadow and the Tarte gel blush and Glam Gams so they are going up on Ebay. Overall I think it is a pretty decent set.


----------



## pinkieyardbird (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candycane80* 

 
_Well I do like the Guerlain Meteorites, the Tarte Dry Oil shimmer, the Smashbox Luminizing lotion, the Tarte Lock and Roll, and LOVE the Laura Geller lipgloss. I really wanted to love the Laura Geller blush becuase it looked so pretty but, since I am so fair it was too dark. I am not a fan of the shade of the Smashbox eyeshadow and the Tarte gel blush and Glam Gams so they are going up on Ebay. Overall I think it is a pretty decent set._

 
I agree about the blush, I wanted to like it but it was just too dark for me. I swapped it out for the big Tarte kit but have to wait until Christmas to get it- Boo!


----------

